# Anyone Ever Double Smoke?



## xjcamaro (Oct 25, 2010)

Just had a thought about double smoking. And what i mean, is smoke the cheese the way you normally would, let it sit for 2 weeks then smoke it again. What would it do? make it better, make it worse? It just came into my head. Any thoughts?


----------



## alblancher (Oct 25, 2010)

Why would you want to smoke it twice?  Are you using a cold smoke that will allow you to keep it in smoke for a couple of hours?

I find myself smoking cheese for less time then when I first started because the smoke flavor gets to intense for me.

Give it a try and let us know how it comes out.

Al


----------



## eman (Oct 25, 2010)

I have had some double smoked deer sausage from a place in Miss. Glad it was free is all i can say. All you could taste was smoke.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Oct 26, 2010)

Don't think it would help enhance the flavor, but I have never tried it.  I've found a 2 hour smoke with a 2 week aging is plenty of flavor for me.  If you try it, post the results!


----------



## xjcamaro (Oct 26, 2010)

I want to try it but i dont want to ruin a block of cheese, i have some that still has a week to sit, Ill have to think about it. i like a heavy smoke flavor. And i do cold smoke mine for about 4 hours.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 26, 2010)

xjcamaro said:


> I want to try it but i dont want to ruin a block of cheese, i have some that still has a week to sit, Ill have to think about it. i like a heavy smoke flavor. And i do cold smoke mine for about 4 hours.




The best hams we ever ate were from a butcher shop that would take one of their completed, ready to sell smoked hams, and put it back in the smoker for "I don't know how long". They cost a little more, but they were really GREAT!

We used to get one every Easter & every Christmas,

Bear


----------



## xjcamaro (Oct 26, 2010)

I might just have to try it. I have two block of mozz. I think ill leave one block the way it is with a single 4 hour smoke and ill double smoke the second and then try each and see what happens.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 26, 2010)

I',m with Al on this one too. WHY would you smoke something twice unless it was so good the first time that I wanted more. Now I have done that. But as far as smoking the same meat twice I would think that it would get too much smoke and get britter but that's my 2 pennies.


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 26, 2010)

For hams I bet it would work, but smoke on cheese is very subtle and not overpowering.

Too much smoke on cheese is bitter.

TJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 26, 2010)

TJohnson said:


> For hams I bet it would work, but smoke on cheese is very subtle and not overpowering.
> 
> Too much smoke on cheese is bitter.
> 
> TJ


I would think it would be too much for cheese too, but I know double smoked ham is the best Ham I ever had---See post #6 on this thread.

Bear


----------



## stircrazy (Oct 26, 2010)

I had some cheese a while back that had a very heavy smoke.  started out as white chedder and was a medium brown on the outside and about 1/4" in, and almost a lighter mahoginy color all the way through.  the best smoked cheese I ever had. 

the only way I can see it being made is either smoked for a long long time or double smoked which would be about the same end result.  I would not use a harsh wood for this, maybe a cherry or apple.

I have also had double smoked Kelbasa.  a friend worked for a meat packing company and they had a smoker malfunction so they were smoked twice.   they cant sell them so the employs got them for 0.50/lb.  the 20 Lbs I got from our friend was some of the best Kelbassa I have ever had.  but I like a heavy smoke flavor also.

Steve


----------



## xjcamaro (Oct 27, 2010)

I got some apple, i might try it out.


----------



## xjcamaro (Nov 2, 2010)

Well this project will have to wait till next time, someone got to the second block before i could even tell anyone not to eat it.


----------



## meateater (Nov 8, 2010)

I agree on cheese it might be to much but like Bear said hams are a different story. I love a great smoky ham.


----------



## squirrel (Nov 9, 2010)

I agree with the theory that it could be too bitter and also why mess with a good thing BUT I'm all for trying something new. Who knows, it could completely change the flavor all together. I say don't knock it til someone has tried it and can say for sure it's good or bad. Looking forward to hearing the results. Gawd, I'm the queen of trying the most off the wall stuff.


----------

